# Internet...again!



## REC (Apr 19, 2020)

Hoping someone here can solve my problem?
Our barn in Portugal always has had an unstable internet connection. It would be instantly solved if we had fibre, but not here for long enough to pay over 30Euro a month. So....latest solution is a Huawei mifi e3577 with simple aerial, using a three SIM ( from our UK data only contract) backed up with using my mobile contract Vodafone 100gb mth which can be tethered to tablets and laptop . It seems to be that when it rains, the Vodafone signal goes from 4g 3mbps to 3g 500kbps, but the Three SIM holds a fairly weak 4g ( up to 1mbps) signal. It is now sunny and the Three SIM drops to very unstable 2g ( 300kbps max) whereas the Vodafone is now speeding away at 4g up to 6mbps!  To get the Vodafone to work in either weather, it has to hang in a particular place on the curtain rail in the bedroom and not move! The mifi hangs in a window facing a different direction.
If the Vodafone is in our motorhome parked up a flight of steps near the road, I get a much more stable signal but cannot hear if the phone rings!
Any ideas how to either stabilise the signals,  or boost it or somehow link it to the campervan? I spend a significant part of each day " fiddling" to get it working.I

Sorry, it is e5577c not as stated!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 19, 2020)

Sorry can't help, Ruth, wouldn't have a clue 

I'm sure Phil or another internet connection whiz kid from here will be along soon to advise


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 19, 2020)

I was going to suggest a little booster antenna but I'm not at all sure if the 3577 has the necessary sockets? I've looked online but can't find a definitive answer. If it does, the aerials are quite cheap and work well... I've got one that I use in the van with my Huawei mifi and it really helps when the signal is weak. Have a look on your mifi until and if it has a little rubber flap that pulls up, there should be 2 little jack plug sockets underneath. Fingers crossed. but apologies if not and this has just got your hopes up 

Mine looks a bit like this one...


			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Performance-Amplifier-Receiver-High-Range-B593u-22/dp/B07VKRBGQ7/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=mifi+booster+antenna&qid=1587307960&sr=8-5


----------



## Val54 (Apr 19, 2020)

Not sure of the topography or distances Ruth, but have you tried the mifi in the van to see how much closer to the barn you can pick it up? Is the 3 signal any better in the van?
Dave


----------



## REC (Apr 19, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> I was going to suggest a little booster antenna but I'm not at all sure if the 3577 has the necessary sockets? I've looked online but can't find a definitive answer. If it does, the aerials are quite cheap and work well... I've got one that I use in the van with my Huawei mifi and it really helps when the signal is weak. Have a look on your mifi until and if it has a little rubber flap that pulls up, there should be 2 little jack plug sockets underneath. Fingers crossed. but apologies if not and this has just got your hopes up
> 
> Mine looks a bit like this one...
> 
> ...


I have a booster on the mifi ( I called it a simple aerial!) exactly like that...and my mifi is the E5577c ! Mistyped...sorry! Tech isn't my strong point, you may have noticed.


----------



## REC (Apr 19, 2020)

Val54 said:


> Not sure of the topography or distances Ruth, but have you tried the mifi in the van to see how much closer to the barn you can pick it up? Is the 3 signal any better in the van?
> Dave


The (mifi) 3 signal is never strong in this area...I used to buy a Vodafone pt  SIM when we were here and put it in the mifi which worked brilliantly until the fires, then instead of getting a clearer signal it just didn't work when pointed in that direction. By then I had got the Vodafone contract thinking signal was good so would tether the phone. I wandered round with both mifi and phone trying to work out the best signal and the places they are in now was the final choice. The phone internet stops working if I move it more than 3 m from the window! 
Three is no better in the van, the Vodafone gets less stable as I move down the steps to the barn, but picks up again if in the bedroom window. We are in a valley, and the bedroom window points the same way as where the van is parked. 
Van about 15 m uphill from the barn...in photo you can see the aerial...mifi attached to it indoors.


----------



## harrow (Apr 19, 2020)

Vodafone and 3 using whatever partners they use could well be coming from different cell sites, so different locations.

Rain will cause signal attenuation, so its a matter of experimenting to find what works the best.

Obviously during periods of high demand everything will get slowed down.


----------



## REC (Apr 19, 2020)

harrow said:


> Vodafone and 3 using whatever partners they use could well be coming from different cell sites, so different locations.
> 
> Rain will cause signal attenuation, so its a matter of experimenting to find what works the best.
> 
> Obviously during periods of high demand everything will get slowed down.



Definitely use different partners, Three use Meo and Vodafone Portugal have their own, I had worked that out, even tried resetting the APN addresses but that didn't work.

Is there a portable booster you can also put on the motorhome which I could fix to the barn when we are there?

or would a plug in signal booster work to stabilise the signal ( like this)?


			Robot Check
		


The Vodafone really doesn't seem to be affected by periods of high demand, but the weather. Whereas the three SIM is just a really weak signal 4g or , in sunshine, only a 2g signal! I have been experimenting for several years and feel something must be out there to improve things. Well, I keep hoping!


----------



## maingate (Apr 19, 2020)

It might work better if you go into the settings for your mifi and change it to 'external aerial.


----------



## Val54 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sounds as though the fires knocked out your nearest Vodafone mast. 3 and Voda will be using different masts hence your different signal strengths. The best signals are always gained through optimum line of sight which you haven’t got. Given the speeds you quote you are probably relying on reflected signal or a mast that is too far away. One solution would be to upgrade your antenna and maybe mount it on tv aerial pole so that you can fiddle around with the height. Trouble is, better antennas get pricey, something like this link is a middle ground but no guarantees it will make a significant difference ......









						Fullband MIMORAD Outdoor 4G/5G MIMO Antenna 6dBi Peak Gain with 2 x 5m cables with SMA Male Connectors
					

Fullband MIMORAD outdoor 4G / 5G Antenna is our best selling, high gain, MIMO antenna for use with 4G and 5G routers. 6dBi Peak Gain, 2 x 5m cables / SMA




					www.3grouterstore.co.uk
				




Dave


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 19, 2020)

Height is  best,but you can buy directional antennas to point to mast,your one will just be a dipol omni dir joby.


----------



## REC (Apr 19, 2020)

Val54 said:


> Sounds as though the fires knocked out your nearest Vodafone mast. 3 and Voda will be using different masts hence your different signal strengths. The best signals are always gained through optimum line of sight which you haven’t got. Given the speeds you quote you are probably relying on reflected signal or a mast that is too far away. One solution would be to upgrade your antenna and maybe mount it on tv aerial pole so that you can fiddle around with the height. Trouble is, better antennas get pricey, something like this link is a middle ground but no guarantees it will make a significant difference ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks that link also mentions indoor aerials for homeusers....would this be an easier option? Or if an external aerial, it seems to say it needs to be near the router....would it be best connected to the Vodafone phone ...can it be connected to that.....or would this be for the mifi?


----------



## Val54 (Apr 19, 2020)

Any benefits from a better aerial would be for your mifi. I doubt the Mimorad aerial would make any significant difference indoors. The main issue would be signal loss through a long cable run, so the closer the external aerial can be to the router, the better any improvement would be. You could also look at high quality low loss cable to make that link. It’s not an exact science and to be honest from what you’ve described it might be better to talk to neighbours to see if any other provider has a better signal strength in your area before spending on aerials or new boosters.


----------



## in h (Apr 19, 2020)

The great thing about a mifi is that you can strap it to the end of a long pole and try it stuck high up in the air. It can sometimes make a surprising difference!
Adding an external antenna on a pole might work, but you get significant signal loss in the cable. 
Put the mifi on the pole and there's no antenna cable involved. 
As long as the WiFi is still in range, it's fine. 
If it works well, for longer term use, you will need a plastic bag and a very long usb cable extension, but for testing....


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 19, 2020)

I have tried one of those aerials but sometimes I got a stronger signal without it, I use a multidirectional Poynting 4G aerial when I am at my MIL's but you need an adapter for your MIFI


			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Poynting-4G-XPOL-A0001-Cross-Polarised-Antenna/dp/B00C1DGFPS/ref=pd_lpo_147_t_0/262-4762609-1403000?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00C1DGFPS&pd_rd_r=82623e63-e939-4cc8-bd51-d45d82dcc265&pd_rd_w=6i6hY&pd_rd_wg=dqQRk&pf_rd_p=7b8e3b03-1439-4489-abd4-4a138cf4eca6&pf_rd_r=3ETH4JKFF0Z6VCKKPTS0&psc=1&refRID=3ETH4JKFF0Z6VCKKPTS0
		




			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Antenna-Straight-Gold-Plated-Connector-Broadband/dp/B077JJPP1X/ref=pd_bxgy_2/262-4762609-1403000?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B077JJPP1X&pd_rd_r=6115f6bf-6b96-4de6-985c-a269817cfeca&pd_rd_w=M9XsJ&pd_rd_wg=dEDe3&pf_rd_p=bcc6ee6c-1312-40e0-9bbc-73cdfce7786a&pf_rd_r=2T2G1PY067HQ6Q1KX2Q9&psc=1&refRID=2T2G1PY067HQ6Q1KX2Q9
		


or


			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Eightwood-Antenna-Extension-Female-Bulkhead/dp/B0776L8VCQ/ref=pd_bxgy_3/262-4762609-1403000?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0776L8VCQ&pd_rd_r=3613e75c-4c0f-4623-962a-3bf3a99edc37&pd_rd_w=7ZjRa&pd_rd_wg=90aA5&pf_rd_p=bcc6ee6c-1312-40e0-9bbc-73cdfce7786a&pf_rd_r=Y9FA2WBRGMAQJM4K4DN6&psc=1&refRID=Y9FA2WBRGMAQJM4K4DN6
		



#The best one for permanent mounting is a directional one


			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Poynting-4G-XPOL-A0002-Polarised-Directional-Outdoor/dp/B00C1DGGKC
		


Poynting products work and sometimes you get what you pay for, I have really become tired of buying something that is cheap that might work.
pm sent


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 19, 2020)

I have an external aerial similar to yours @REC but find it to be almost useless. 

The Poynting omnidirectional antenna is well reviewed and would be my suggestion.


----------



## REC (Apr 19, 2020)

in h said:


> The great thing about a mifi is that you can strap it to the end of a long pole and try it stuck high up in the air. It can sometimes make a surprising difference!
> Adding an external antenna on a pole might work, but you get significant signal loss in the cable.
> Put the mifi on the pole and there's no antenna cable involved.
> As long as the WiFi is still in range, it's fine.
> If it works well, for longer term use, you will need a plastic bag and a very long usb cable extension, but for testing....


I did walk round the property last year ( or maybe year before) with the mifi stuck on a broom handle but did not really find a good place. I might try again with my phone SIM in the mifi to see if Vodafone would work better....I suppose I could swap my Sims around and use a different one in the phone. The Vodafone with 100gb can all be used in EU but 3 limit it. If a better aerial attached to the mifi is the answer,  I will have to sort out the data but that is easy, compared with getting a signal! Will try tomorrow if not raining! The neighbours will know I am completely mad if they see me


----------



## REC (Apr 19, 2020)

Rereading your post Terry, could I use the poynting multidirectional on the van to for when travelling, that would be a bonus rather than siting it permanently on the barn.


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 19, 2020)

I used it in the van before buying a permanently mounted one which is very powerful




__





						Solwise - Poynting 5-in-1 MIMO 2xLTE, 2xWiFi, 1xGPS MIMO-3-V2-15 | Solwise Ltd
					






					www.solwise.co.uk
				



It mounts on a pole so it can be used anywhere, it would be a bonus for you in the van


----------



## in h (Apr 20, 2020)

REC said:


> I did walk round the property last year ( or maybe year before) with the mifi stuck on a broom handle but did not really find a good place.


 I'd not expect great results with it on a broom handle, unless you were standing on the roof. The ideal place is at least a couple of metres higher than anything else around.


----------



## REC (Apr 20, 2020)

Ahh...but the house is set into the ground and the roof is on same level as terrace behind it? And where the van is parked is another level higher.


----------



## REC (Apr 20, 2020)

maingate said:


> It might work better if you go into the settings for your mifi and change it to 'external aerial.


Been looking for this setting and can't find it....can you advise where it might be?


----------



## maingate (Apr 20, 2020)

I cannot find settings for an e3577 mifi online. Perhaps the model number is wrong?


----------



## REC (Apr 20, 2020)

maingate said:


> I cannot find settings for an e3577 mifi online. Perhaps the model number is wrong?


Sorry , thought I had edited it...it's a e5577c!


----------



## in h (Apr 20, 2020)

REC said:


> Been looking for this setting and can't find it....can you advise where it might be?


Many Huawei systems have similar menu systems, but the one I'm using updated itself a week or two ago, moving stuff around. 
Confusing, but it is actually better now.
Now the antenna settings are in Advanced / System / System Settings / Antenna Settings on this unit (B525). 
I have an E5776 (I think) as well, but that's in the motorhome. If you're still stuck tomorrow, let me know and I'll try to find out where the antenna setting is on that.


----------



## REC (Apr 20, 2020)

Took a screenshot of the menu, have searched and cannot find advanced settings b


----------



## in h (Apr 20, 2020)

That looks very much like the menu in my 5776. What is in the System menu at the bottom?


----------



## REC (Apr 20, 2020)

As in screenshot...been in each menu and can't find anything


----------



## in h (Apr 20, 2020)

You know, I think you're right. I recall that the signal goes up immediately I plug an antenna in - don't need to switch to external on that unit, though I do on the B525.
The antenna plug is not a very good setup: I have a loop of velcro cable tie round the unit and the antenna plug to keep it firmly attached.


----------



## REC (Apr 20, 2020)

I agree, the antenna we are using has to be connected firmly but I have sussed a way of hanging the mifi which keeps the connectors in. It is getting very weak 2g 230kbps at the moment ( raining!) and the phone has 3g with 630kbps...this is my issue! This morning the phone was 7mbps and mifi 1.2mbps....don't want mega speed just want enough to stream ,
So back to a better antenna as a plan. Going to try one a very kind member has said I can borrow to test. Have to test in UK in an area we know has a terrible signal!


----------



## in h (Apr 20, 2020)

The other thing to consider is which network to use. If you're roaming, presumably you have a selection of different networks you can select manually, some of which may work a little better than you'd expect.
Each network seems to have different roaming arrangements in each country.
Your mi-fi may need to be nudged into trying each of the networks in turn. Once it has been rebuffed or accepted, it will remember that indefinitely.
Sometimes the networks re-negotiate their deal, but the mi-fi will remember and not try again. A manual network selection will make it retry.


----------



## maingate (Apr 20, 2020)

If you are buying a booster aerial, make sure it has TS-9 connectors. Not all booster aerials are the same size.


----------



## in h (Apr 20, 2020)

maingate said:


> If you are buying a booster aerial, make sure it has TS-9 connectors. Not all booster aerials are the same size.


I wasn't able to find the antenna I wanted with the right connector, so I had to get a short flylead with the right fittings on either end. 
Not ideal, but it was the only way.


----------



## maingate (Apr 21, 2020)

The aerial setup is in System but might not show until you have actually installed an aerial. On mine there is the option for Auto, External aerial 1 or External aerial 1 & 2. I would think that if your Mifi has external aerial sockets fitted then there will be the option to select one of the above. Perhaps it is fully automatic in operation and 'sees' any changes made. Check the manual for this.


----------



## REC (Apr 21, 2020)

“maingate said:


> The aerial setup is in System but might not show until you have actually installed an aerial. On mine there is the option for Auto, External aerial 1 or External aerial 1 & 2. I would think that if your Mifi has external aerial sockets fitted then there will be the option to select one of the above. Perhaps it is fully automatic in operation and 'sees' any changes made. Check the manual for this.


Think it is automatic as the screenshot was taken with antenna plugged in


----------

